# Fractal Audio releases Axe-Fx II FW 11.00 and Axe-Edit 3.00!



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOO! HUGE day for Axe-Fx II owners!

New firmware AND (I am so happy to say this) a WORKING AXE-EDIT!

And not just "working" -- rock f'ing solid! I've been beta testing it for nearly a month now and it is unflappable.

Download Axe-Edit here: http://www.fractalaudio.com/p-axe-edit-software.php

Download FW 11.00 here: http://www.fractalaudio.com/support.php

*Axe-Edit Release notes:*

=================================================
Axe-Edit 3.0 Installation Notes:
=================================================
* Run the installer program to install Axe-Edit and its required components.

* Remember that Axe-Edit 3.0 requires an Axe-Fx II running firmware 11.0 (FINAL RELEASE VERSION, not BETA) or newer to be connected via USB. Firmware and drivers can be downloaded from Fractal Audio Systems - Support

* Please read the Release Notes for this version prior to using the software.

================================================
August 28, 2013 - Axe-Edit 3.00 Release Notes:
================================================
Welcome to Axe-Edit 3.0. This is an entirely new version on an all-new platform designed to provide robust stability, high usability, and great extensibility across future firmware updates for the Axe-Fx II. The new features and enhancements are very self-explanatory, and very little change to your workflow is needed once you learn a few new techniques.

Please visit forum.fractalaudio.com or Fractal Audio Systems - Axe-Fx II Guitar Processor, Preamp, Effects Processor - MFC-101 MIDI Foot Controller for updates and additional information about Axe-Edit 3.0. 

FIXED ISSUES -----------------------------------

Initial Release - There are no known issues in this version.

NOTES --------------------------------------

* Axe-Edit 3.0 requires Axe-Fx II Firmware version 11.0 (RELEASE VERSION) or newer. It is not compatible with older Axe-Fx II firmware versions, or with Ultra/Standard.

* Axe-Edit works in tandem with the Axe-Fx II in a client-server type relationship, Axe-Edit requires an Axe-Fx to be connected for all operations. "Offline editing" is not supported and will not be added to any future version.
* The client-server relationship brings a host of benefits to Axe-Edit, most importantly, Axe-Edit can never "corrupt" a preset as only the Axe-Fx itself ever "owns" the data. This means you can program sounds with the confidence that what you see is what you'll hear is what you'll save. 

* It is normal for the display of the Axe-Fx II to change screens automatically while Axe-Edit is in use. To avoid confusion, it is strongly recommended that you avoid using the Axe-Fx front panel while Axe-Edit is running.

* Please note the following program features are NOT available in the initial release of Axe-Edit 3.0. Future releases will add new features.

- Axe-Manage 
- The Blocks Library feature 
- Support for Global Blocks 
- "Save to New Location" 
- The "Tempo to Use" parameter 
- All "Global Mix" parameters 
- User-configurable "Snapshots" directory 
- Grid Undo/Redo 

* Axe-Edit 3.0 currently requires default CC# assignments for Looper, Tuner, and Tempo functions. 

* Axe-Edit 3.0 requires the following settings on I/O:MIDI screen of Axe-Fx II: 

- PROG CHANGE: ON 
- MAPPING MODE: NONE 
- SEND REALTIME SYSEX: ALL (Required only for Tuner & Tempo in Axe-Edit) 

* Axe-Edit 3.0 is not compatible with the Axe-Fx Ultra or Standard. Unsupported Legacy versions are available at Fractal Audio Systems - Axe-Fx II Guitar Processor, Preamp, Effects Processor - MFC-101 MIDI Foot Controller

NEW FEATURES -------------------------------

- Axe-Edit 3.0 has a new simplified design and a smooth, responsive "feel."
- Menus bring a familiar feel and greater ease of use.
- Keyboard Shortcuts for common operations speed workflow.
- Axe-Edit now uses standard OS dialogs for all file operations.
- Status bar provides important information while you work.
- Full support for SCENES including copy/paste.
- Copy & Paste entire presets right from the main program screen.
- All new "Presets Picker" includes a Search to speed finding desired items (Bank/Folder support currently not included.)
- Select a Bank File in the IMPORT dialog to "extract" a single preset for editing.
- Easily Create/remove connector "cables" by clicking block "Jacks."
- Bypass/Engage the selected block using the SPACEBAR.
- Larger "Grid" makes provides more "comfortable" preset display.
- Keyboard up/down arrows increment/decrement selected KNOB value.
- And much more...

*Axe-Fx FW 11.00 Release Notes:*

--- 11.00 --------------------


Finalized MIDI sysex commands for Axe-Edit 3.0 support. 


Improved pre-amp algorithms. 


Improved cathode follower algorithm. There are three parameters exposed for the cathode follower algorithm: Cathode Comp (which is also the COMP knob), Cathode Time and Cathode Ratio. Cathode Comp sets the amount of compression. Cathode Time sets the attack time of the compressor. Cathode Ratio sets the maximum amount of compression with lower values giving more compression. 


Improved power amp algorithms. New algorithms yields smoother highs and more open sound. 


Added EQ Type parameter to Amp block. This allows selecting between an 8-band, 7-band or 5-band EQ. The 7-band and 8-band types emulate popular graphic EQ pedals. The 5-band type emulates the response of the on-board EQ in the Mesa Boogie Mark series amplifiers. Note that 5- and 7-band types are non-constant-Q designs whereas the other types are constant-Q designs. When selecting amp models based on Mesa amps the type automatically changes to 5-band. 


Added Proximity Frequency to Cabinet block. This allows tuning the frequency range over which the proximity effect occurs. 


Added “Jumpered” models of the Plexi 50W, Plexi 100W, Hipower and Brit JM45 amp models. These models have both Treble and Normal drive controls and emulate “jumpering the inputs” on a 4-hole amp. 


Changed mix law for Delay block. The dry signal now stays constant at unity until Mix reaches 50% then decreases linearly to zero. Conversely the wet signal starts at zero and then increases linearly to unity when Mix reaches 50%. This eliminates having to compensate for decreased dry signal when increasing the mix. 


Noise Gate now supports Global Block functionality. This can be used, for example, as a global Noise Gate for all presets or for only high-gain presets, etc. As with all Global Blocks, double-click FX BYP to enter the Global Block menu. 


Added Level parameter to Noise Gate. This allows sending a lower or higher level into the effects grid which can be used to compensate for guitars with varying output. 


Improved preset switching speed, in some cases drastically improved. 

Added some “Easter Egg” amp models.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

God damn... So good. What are the easter eggs?

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

It's really encouraging to see updates (ongoing support) for this kind of gear.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

the-patient said:


> God damn... So good. What are the easter eggs?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Ha. I kind of forget. It's amp models. Hi-watt jumpered. Morgan AC-20 models. Probably a few more I'm forgetting. Total model count is at 147 now.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

What about Soltaire? Does it come with Solitaire?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

the-patient said:


> God damn... So good. What are the easter eggs?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Is it an Egnator amp Ian? 

I had a feeling Cliff was going to release this just in time for the long weekend! I'll be loading it in Friday!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

ne1roc said:


> Is it an Egnator amp Ian?


Ah, nope. That would be a cool add to the list though. (Spoiler alert)

Axe-Fx II FW 11.00 easter eggs are all amp models:
* Morgan AC-20 (two channels)
* Jumpered Plexi
* Jumpered Hi-Watt
* Komet 60
* 800 MOD has returned
* Dirty Shirley (I think that was new...I forget now!)

Axe-Edit 3.00 easter eggs:

* Mouse over any scene button for instructions on how to copy and paste scenes
* You can use the arrow keys to navigate the grid and the space bar to bypass/unbypass a block
* You can import a preset via the IMPORT button OR you can import a single preset from a bank file with the same button. Just select the bank file and you'll get a preset chooser dialog to pick the preset from the bank.
* In the preset selection view there's a search box to filter the preset lists for a bank down quickly




> I had a feeling Cliff was going to release this just in time for the long weekend! I'll be loading it in Friday!


I've got to admit, even being on the beta team, it was a total guess when they'd go live with this pair. This pair has to repair a HUGE rift in the community with Axe-Edit. I'm sure it was a stressful decision to decide go/no-go. I think they're in good shape though. Axe-Edit is STELLAR. And it'll only get better -- the new devs working on it are fantastic.


----------

